# hd/sd button



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

I"m kind of confused about the SD/HD Button...

The 921 User Guide (p. 43) describes the SD/HD Button function as follows:

Press this button to toggle between HD Output&#8230;and SD Output mode&#8230; [P]ressing the SD/HD button and then within 3 seconds pressing the PAGE UP button will force the receiver into HD Output mode. Pressing the SD/HD button and then within 3 seconds pressing the PAGE DOWN button will force the receiver into SD Output mode.​
What does this mean?
Does it mean that the HD/SD Pg Up/Down sequence should switch TV inputs and switch from 1081i to 480?
Does it mean something else?

When I press HD/SD, it toggles between SD and HD, but I then need to change the TV input as a separate step (either with my TV's remote or by pressing the TV button at the top of the DISH remote and then toggling inputs with the DISH remote's HD/SD button).

On the other hand, the SD/HD Page UP/Down sequence just toggles the HD/SD modes, but gives me a blue screen. Is this working as designed?

Was it meant to be some macro? If so, is this a planned fix or known bug?


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

That feature seems to have been removed with L211. It was a nice way to have a macro auto switch the output with a learning remote.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

So the feature only worked with a separate user programmed remote, like a Pronto?

What I was wondering is whehter there was ever a way just using the DISH remote to switch from HD to SD and also switch to the appropriate input on your TV by doing the HD/SD PG up/Pg down?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That feature didn't/doesn't have anything to do with switching inputs on your television, Ed.


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

OK -- but what is/was the function?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Two functions are being described here:

1) The ability to switch back and forth between "SD" and "HD" in general. This changes which outputs are active on the 921. One must still manually change the input on the TV (or use a macro function from a third party remote), if both sets of outputs are connected to the same TV.

2) The ability to pick a discrete mode, either "SD" or "HD". This avoids using a toggle, since toggles can be trouble when used with third party remote macros. Essentially the "discreet HD command" command says "If in SD mode, switch to HD mode. If already in HD mode, do nothing". Again, this doesn't do anything to the TV itself, just to the 921.

In my opinion, the utility of switching between these modes is little if any. It seems to be "Works as designed, but is still not particularly useful".


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks, that explanation helps.

BTW can a third party remote (e.g. Pronto) be used to create macros whereby the TV will switch to the appropriate input for sd and the 921 will switch to sd and vice-versa?


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

erh1117 said:


> Thanks, that explanation helps.
> 
> BTW can a third party remote (e.g. Pronto) be used to create macros whereby the TV will switch to the appropriate input for sd and the 921 will switch to sd and vice-versa?


I setup my pronto to do exactly that but the HD/SD toggle never worked 100% reliably - result, wife staring at a blank screen knowing that she is missing her afternoon soaps! My 921 seems to be happiest if I just leave it in HD mode.
Stuart


----------

